# No sound in ttyv8



## vejnovic (Oct 17, 2014)

I've used FreeBSD 10.0 and Xfce as DE. Some days ago I deleted some obsolete packages (I can not remember which). And what happened: when I want to listen to music with Clementine I can't hear any sound on ttyv8, but on terminals from ttyv1 to ttyv7 I can listen to playing music. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 17, 2014)

Please describe the procedure you follow to cause this.  TTYs are text-only consoles.  Do you start audio playing in X and then switch back to a console?

/dev/ttyv8 is normally where X is running, which could explain some difficulty.  See /etc/ttys for the entry.


----------



## vejnovic (Oct 18, 2014)

I start playing audio in _the_ X console (ttyv8) and there _is_ no sound. Then when _I_ switch to the text console (ttyv3 for example), I can listen _to_ music. When _I_ switch back to the X console, no sound .

And my /etc/ttys:

```
ttyv0  "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"  xterm  on  secure
# Virtual terminals
ttyv1  "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"  xterm  on  secure
ttyv2  "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"  xterm  on  secure
ttyv3  "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"  xterm  on  secure
ttyv4  "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"  xterm  on  secure
ttyv5  "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"  xterm  on  secure
ttyv6  "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"  xterm  on  secure
ttyv7  "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"  xterm  on  secure
ttyv8  "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm  off secure
# Serial terminals
# The 'dialup' keyword identifies dialin lines to login, fingerd etc.
ttyu0  "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"  dialup  off secure
ttyu1  "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"  dialup  off secure
ttyu2  "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"  dialup  off secure
ttyu3  "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"  dialup  off secure
# Dumb console
dcons  "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"  vt100  off secure
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2014)

Please be specific.  What commands do you type?  What does the screen show?


----------



## vejnovic (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry, if I was imprecise.

I only want to listen to music with the Clementine player. When I start the player with the panel plugin, the clementine player status shows that the program is running. But there's no sound. If I switch to a text console (ttyv1) then I can listen to played music.

The same thing happen_s_ if I listen music channels on YouTube with a web browser.

I also looked at the log files, and found nothing about disallowing sound on the X console.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2014)

I can guess that "switch to text console" means pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1, but you might mean starting a terminal Window.  I can guess that by "playing music" you mean typing a command at ttyv8, which is tied up running X.  I can guess that sound is playing but stops when switching to ttyv8 from another text console by pressing Alt-F8.  But these are just guesses.  An accurate answer depends on accurate, specific information.


----------



## vejnovic (Oct 18, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> I can guess that "switch to text console" means pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1, but you might mean starting a terminal Window.  I can guess that by "playing music" you mean typing a command at ttyv8, which is tied up running X.  I can guess that sound is playing but stops when switching to ttyv8 from another text console by pressing Alt-F8.  But these are just guesses.  An accurate answer depends on accurate, specific information.



Yes, when I press Ctrl-Alt-F1 I can listen to music. When I go back to ttyv8 by pressing Alt-F8 there is no sound.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2014)

"There is no sound" does not provide any details.  Does it stop playing?  Refuse to start?  Is there an error message?  Please feel free to use as many words as needed to describe the problem to someone who cannot actually see your screen or hear your speakers.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 18, 2014)

Make sure it's not just audio/clementine-player that is failing to play music. Try `cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp0.0` or some alternative to audio/clementine-player.


----------



## vejnovic (Oct 18, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> "There is no sound" does not provide any details. Does it stop playing? Refuse to start? Is there an error message?



As I wrote, there no sound. Clementine work*s* normally with no errors. It play*s* music which I can't listen in _the_ X console (ttyv8), but I can listen *to* it in _the_ text console (ttyv1) if *I* press Ctrl-Alt-F1.

_The s_ame situation is when I want to listen *to* music in YouTube with *a* web browser.


----------



## tingo (Oct 18, 2014)

Are you using the HDMI interface to connect to your monitor?


----------



## vejnovic (Oct 19, 2014)

tingo said:


> Are you using the HDMI interface to connect to your monitor?


No.


----------



## vejnovic (Oct 19, 2014)

I have this ugly problem with my new monitor Philips LED LCD TV 32PFH4309. When replacing it with my old monitor the sound is now working as it expected.

I apologize to all if I had an unusual question.

Does anybody have problems with playing sounds on ttyv8 with the Philips LED LCD TV 32PFH4309 monitor?


----------



## tingo (Oct 19, 2014)

vejnovic said:


> No.


Ok, how do you connect your monitor to you machine? Via VGA, DVI, or...?


----------



## tingo (Oct 19, 2014)

vejnovic said:


> I have this ugly problem with my new monitor Philips LED LCD TV 32PFH4309.
> When replacing it with my old monitor the sound now working as it expected.
> 
> I am apologize to all if I had an unusual questions.
> ...


How is sound connected to your machine? And, are you using separate speakers, or speakers built into your monitor or TV?


----------



## vejnovic (Oct 19, 2014)

tingo said:


> How is sound connected to your machine?
> And, are you using separate speakers, or speakers built-in to your monitor or TV?


The monitor is connected to the computer with an HDMI-DVI cable and I am using speakers built into the monitor. A sound card is connected to the monitor with a separate audio cable.


----------



## tingo (Oct 19, 2014)

Are you using the same setup when you try your TV? If so, be aware that your TV might switch to sound from HDMI when you connect a video signal via HDMI. If that happens, you will need to switch the sound input to the correct input (where your audio cable is connected) on the TV.


----------



## vejnovic (Oct 19, 2014)

tingo said:


> Are you using the same setup when you try your TV?


No, for the computer there are different settings.


----------



## tingo (Oct 21, 2014)

vejnovic said:


> No, for the computer there are different settings.



Sorry for being unclear; I wasn't talking about settings, I was thinking about the physical setup. With your TV, are you using the same connection from your computer's sound output to speakers in your TV?


----------

